
I Wish I Worked With This Man...He's Hilarious - arunitc
http://www.tickld.com/x/i-wish-i-worked-with-this-manhes-hilarious?utm_content=bufferaa647&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
aeontech
The original:
[http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html](http://www.27bslash6.com/p2p2.html)

------
neduma
///////////////funny.

------
pgsch
Not really "hilarious"

